# Shark River`



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone ever fish the Shark River Inlet? Is it as accessible as the Manasquan Inlet? I read in The Fisherman weekly mag that people are catching sea bass, kings, and porgy there. So if anyone is catching there, let me know how. Thanks


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Shark River Inlet*

They have been catching porgies in there pretty regular for bout two three weeks. Also picking some sea bass and every now and then striper and blue fish when they come in. It is easy to get to with access on the Belmar and Avon side.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

How bad do you think the fishing has been affected by all this rain we've been getting?


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Shark River*

As usual the run off will effect it somewhat, but the latest I get is that they are still getting porgies and king fish in the inlet. With the season that might change day to day, the ocean is still dirty and so is the back of the river. Don't want to sound vague, but don't want to feed you any false info either. Best to check before you come fishing. Call Scotts Bait and Tackle in Bradley Beach they are a lot closer to the action than myself. Good luck. bob


----------

